# stainless slide coatings?



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've decided that i want to give the stainless steel slide of my 229 a black coating to match the frame. anyone have suggestions? gander mountain offers a couple different options and the 'ceracote' has me interested. i'll looking for something durable and under $150 if possible.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have seen some reviews of Gander Mountain's gunsmithing by some people on the Sig Forum. I would HIGHLY not recommend it.

CCR Refinishing does black ceracoat and duracoat surfaces. He usually takes 6-8 weeks, but everyone is satisfied with his work (google "CCR Refinishing" to find the link). I would NOT go thru Gander Mountain for that.

Honestly - If ya want the best black finish, I'd get Birdsong's Black T - If ya google Blact T, U will find all sorts of positive comments - He doesn't have a website, but I may be able to find the # if U are interested (U can PM me).


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Birdsong is a good option. But you may also want to contact Sig directly and see if they can put the Nitron finish on it.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Look no further and get the Melonite QPQ Finish. Apparently same as Glocks Finish which is the best black finish available, well black-t is great too but the turnaround is a bummer (expect a few months).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

S&W uses the melonite finish - a version of what Glock uses. The outer black coating still scratches somewhat easily in my opinion. For black, I'd still take the Black T, if it were me.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I will be doing this to one of my Sig P226ST soon. I'm sending mine to Sig. I've heard wonderful things about CCR and I've been fortunate enough to watch him answer questions on another forum. Seems like a good guy with good business ethics. I just prefer to go to the source.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Black - T*

The SEALS have Black-T on their SIGS and it works! NAVY specs were VERY tough.....they even use it on their subs....seems they are made of steel and rust in saltwater. Get Birdsong ( Bird) to tell you the story.

Self-lubing and stops rust cold. And, it is black as sin and looks good.

Birdsong told me he was coming out with COLORS of Balck-T.

He did some of my weapons and they are slick. I wipe them off and they just keep running.

One shotgun I use for ducks gets wet on each hunt and has yet to rust.

Tell Bird what you want and he'll help you. Nice guy.


----------

